# Transmisor FM Stereo MC1496



## clausalan (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola,

Subo uno transmisor stereo muy bueno con uno mc1496,modificaciones
T2 quitar y poner uno 2N2369
R29 quitar y poner uno 100R
Los condensadores: C27 poner dos 1k , C41 poner dos 1n2
L2 y L3 puede poner 1mH
D1-BB105G(1,8 - 2,8Pf) = BB405
T1 puede poner BF254, Bf194, BF195, BF494

Saludos,


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola clausalan!!como estás? espero excelente. Te comento que he armado el circuito. Recien hoy termino de hacer la traducción del texto para entender la calibración y puesta a punto. Quisiera consultarte porque tengo una duda en cuanto a la impedancia de salida. Me gustaría saber si puedo modificar la misma para que sea de 50 ohm. Te preguntarás por qué?. Porque quiero medir en la facultad con una carga fantasma la potencia de salida, y en la facultad hay sólo cargas de 50 ohm. Sé que otra solución sería armar una carga fantasma, pero por cuestiones constructivas de la misma, me gustaría hacerlo con una ya armada. Sé que quizás no sean grandes problemas los relacionados a la onda reflejada en este transmisor porque es de baja potencia, pero para evitar problemas me gustaría eso. El tema es que por la traducción que logré hacer, si mal no entiendo, la impedancia de salida es de 75 ohm, el motivo es que no logro ver cómo calculó la misma. Quizás sea algo tonto y no me estoy dando cuenta. Desde ya muchas gracias por tu tiempo y por compartir este archivo. Saludos!!!


----------



## miguelus (Nov 4, 2015)

Buenos días.

La Impedancia de salida de ese circuito sería (algo aproximado) la suma de C22 + R30...

C22 es de 100pf por lo que en 100MHz son 15,9Ω, esto sumado a el valor de R30 (47Ω) nos da como resultado 62,9Ω, si a esto le sumamos la impedancia de salida del Transistor, seguramente no andaremos muy lejos de los 75Ω estimados.

Si pones C22 de 10nf y R30 de 39Ω, seguramente ya tendrás los 50Ω de salida.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2015)

hola a todos , caro Don carlitox_unc NO te preocupes con la possible desadaptación de inpedancias entre una carga de 50 Ohmios y ese VCO ,portanto te recomendo que mantengas lo proyecto original sin canbio de valores , eso porque las potenzias en jogo son de algunos miliwattios , asi nada se passa de malo   .
En realidad ese elaborado encoder estereo bein merecia una base de tienpo mejor enbasada en un cristal de quartzo y no un mediocre Ci 4047 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 12, 2015)

Miguelus y Daniel Lopes! muchas gracias por los aportes. El problema por que el preguntaba, es porque quería medir la potencia de salida con un acoplador direccional y una carga fantasma, y estaba interesado en que no hubiera onda reflejada en lo posible. Es por ello, que para no cambiar la impedancia de salida del equipo, puedo pensar también en hacer una carga fantasma de 75 ohm, ya que al ser baja potencia no será mucho problema. Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2015)

carlitox_unc dijo:


> Miguelus y Daniel Lopes! muchas gracias por los aportes. El problema por que el preguntaba, es porque quería medir la potencia de salida con un acoplador direccional y una carga fantasma, y estaba interesado en que no hubiera onda reflejada en lo posible. Es por ello, que para no cambiar la impedancia de salida del equipo, puedo pensar también en hacer una carga fantasma de 75 ohm, ya que al ser baja potencia no será mucho problema. Gracias!


Estimado Don carlitox , ese VCO tiene en su salida una potenzia de no mas que algunos miliwattios , caso disponga de un analizador de espectros disponible en las manos te recomendo inserir un atenuador de 10 dB entre la salida dese VCO y la entrada del espectro  
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 12, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado Don carlitox , ese VCO tiene en su salida una potenzia de no mas que algunos miliwattios , caso disponga de un analizador de espectros disponible en las manos te recomendo inserir un atenuador de 10 dB entre la salida dese VCO y la entrada del espectro
> Att,
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Estimado Daniel, gracias por su respuesta. Como usted bien dice, la potencia es de algunos milivatios. Si, dispongo de Analizador de Espectros, pero quisiera preguntar el por qué del atenuador? Entiendo yo que será para no dañar al analizador?. En la facultad hay medidores de potencia de RF. Sería más conveniente realizar la medición con dichos analizadores?

Me surge una pregunta más, que quizás alguno de ustedes puede llegar a saber. Por qué he visto en etapas de entrada de diversos circuitos, que los capacitores de entrada que utilizan para desacoplar la continua del generador con las etapas del amplificador suele ser de un valor elevado de tensión? por ejemplo, he visto capacitores cerámicos de 0.1µF y 100V. Tiene algún justificativo?Muchas gracias por su tiempo e intercambio de conocimientos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2015)

carlitox_unc dijo:


> Estimado Daniel, gracias por su respuesta. Como usted bien dice, la potencia es de algunos milivatios. Si, dispongo de Analizador de Espectros, pero quisiera preguntar el por qué del atenuador? Entiendo yo que será para no dañar al analizador?. En la facultad hay medidores de potencia de RF. Sería más conveniente realizar la medición con dichos analizadores?
> 
> Me surge una pregunta más, que quizás alguno de ustedes puede llegar a saber. Por qué he visto en etapas de entrada de diversos circuitos, que los capacitores de entrada que utilizan para desacoplar la continua del generador con las etapas del amplificador suele ser de un valor elevado de tensión? por ejemplo, he visto capacitores cerámicos de 0.1µF y 100V. Tiene algún justificativo?Muchas gracias por su tiempo e intercambio de conocimientos!


Bueno cuanto a enpleyar un atenuador eso es por pura questiones de seguridad una ves que lo costo $$  de un Analizador de Espectros es por demasiado caro $$ ( y como lo seguro murió de tan viejo .......) , Los medidores de potenzia sirven desde que tenga un rango de mediciones hasta miliwattios  , haora generalmente los capacitores de bloqueo de conponente continua "DC" no nesesariamente precisan sener de mucha alta tensión de ayslamento , a no ser que haya realmente  una conponente "DC" presente de tal envergadura en lo circuito ,  por ejenplo los circuitos que enpleyam valvulas o tubos . 
En circuitos transistorizados capacitores de 50Voltios de ayslamento es lo suficiente .
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 13, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno cuanto a enpleyar un atenuador eso es por pura questiones de seguridad una ves que lo costo $$  de un Analizador de Espectros es por demasiado caro $$ ( y como lo seguro murió de tan viejo .......) , Los medidores de potenzia sirven desde que tenga un rango de mediciones hasta miliwattios  , haora generalmente los capacitores de bloqueo de conponente continua "DC" no nesesariamente precisan sener de mucha alta tensión de ayslamento , a no ser que haya realmente  una conponente "DC" presente de tal envergadura en lo circuito ,  por ejenplo los circuitos que enpleyam valvulas o tubos .
> En circuitos transistorizados capacitores de 50Voltios de ayslamento es lo suficiente .
> Att,
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Buenísimo. Gracias por el aporte. Con respecto a los capacitores pensaba lo mismo, y como en varios circuitos vi que los de entrada eran de mayor tensión, pensé que tenía algún justificativo. Pero no tiene mucho sentido más de 50 V para etapas de audio de baja potencia. Gracias y saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2015)

Yo aun canbiaria lo oscilador enbasado en lo CI4047 por un circuito mas elaborado enbasado en un cristal de quartzo o mismo un resonador ceramico  mas un dibisor para generar los 38KHz y 19Khz  
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 18, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo aun canbiaria lo oscilador enbasado en lo CI4047 por un circuito mas elaborado enbasado en un cristal de quartzo o mismo un resonador ceramico  mas un dibisor para generar los 38KHz y 19Khz
> Att,
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Opino igual! Pero por lo visto es un circuito más que nada didáctico y sencillo como para ir entrando en calor en RF. Lo armé y anduvo perfecto. Hasta 5 metros de alcance conseguí. La calidad del audio es Aceptable. Lo más difícil es encontrar una sintonía donde no haya emisora, pero en aquellas que se escucha poco, funciona bastante bien. Gracias por los aportes a todos. Cualquier cosa estoy a la orden!


----------

